# Question re IL Plumbing Code 2004



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

Does this code permit the use of PEX piping for domestic HW and CW supply in above-grade single-family residential work?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

UpNorth said:


> Does this code permit the use of PEX piping for domestic HW and CW supply in above-grade single-family residential work?


We have a member hear who lives in Illinois and knows the code very well. He goes by "killertoiletspider".

I'm sure he will chime in.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

PEX is approved in state code, but if you are working in Cook county, or any of it's bordering counties check with the city the work will be done in, as they probably use some variation of Chicago code, which does not allow the use of PEX. Any place that does use Chicago code is not going to allow PVC waste or vent on any building over three stories as well, so a three story house with a finished basement is going to require cast iron or copper waste and vent, unless you really want to do it in galvanized and Durham fittings.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

UpNorth said:


> Does this code permit the use of PEX piping for domestic HW and CW supply in above-grade single-family residential work?


UpNorth,

You've got an electrical thread open in which we have not heard back from you. You received professional opinions and advice, and there was no feedback or response from you.


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

I gave a response, FWIW. I thought the thread got answered by the respondents, and then pretty much closed when it dissolved into chit-chat and funnies.

As for this item, I emailed the AHJ and asked for a clarification, because the way they had their code written it seemed to say that while _service piping_ had to be iron or copper, _distribution piping_ could be various things, including "PE tubing."

The jurisdiction has a code that does not include adoption the Chicago plumbing code, but it does include rolling in the State of IL plumbing code. The 2004 IL Plumbing code seems to permit PEX tubing for service piping material, in its section 890 Table A listing of approved materials. The call out "cross linked polyethylene" but do not say whether piping or tubing.

Their code makes a clear differentiation between service and distribution piping for domestic water, and called out allowable materials for each. I asked if we could copper from well through manifolds, and then do PEX tubing from the manifolds to the plumbing fixtures.

The reply I got from the AHJ, which is a small town that farms out its inspection, came back from an inspector who only said that PEX was not permitted. He failed to cite the code reference. I went back and asked for the citation. We'll see. I've a feeling he has a feeling, or an opinion, but does not have the ink to back it up.

To summarize the local code, it uses State of IL 2004 plumbing code, and then goes on to state amendments, and deletions. While IL Code allows PEX for both service and distribution piping material, the local code has PEX scratched for service, but did not scratch it for distribution.

And by the way, they permit PEX tubing for radiant heating.

And in other news about Chicagoland, here is an item that shows they know what is important to them. Their building codes disallow materials in common use elsewhere in millions of installations, but when it comes to illegals, people, that is, there ain't nothing wrong with that. Cook County has passed an ordinance that requires local authorities NOT TO COMPLY with ICE (Immigration and Customs Enforcement).


----------



## ILPlumber (Aug 26, 2007)

Pex is not approved in IL for water service piping.


----------

